# direct tv hd tivo coupon?



## Buknakyd (Nov 29, 2006)

i saw on ebay that people are selling coupons that tell you how to get a discount on hd tivo units.
Does anyone know about this or what is required:
Surely someone has done this and can explain without having to charge $.
Thanks

Here's what their ebay ad says:

MY COUPON GIVES YOU THE ABILITY TO IMMEDIATELY AQUIRE A BRAND NEW DIRECTV HIGH DEFINITION DVR HR20-700 FOR AS LITTLE AS $29! 

MOST COUPON BUYERS GET THEIR UNIT FOR $99, BUT SOME CAN GET IT FOR $49, OR EVEN 0$ IN SOME INSTANCES. THATS HUGE SAVINGS OFF THE $299 BASE PRICE.

I HAVE POSTED MY PERSONAL BILL! IT SHOWS THE DISCOUNTS EVERYONE CAN GET ON THEIR BILL! REAL SOLID PROOF!

I GET $15 OFF MY BILL PER MONTH FOREVER, FREE SHOWTIME, FREE STARZ.

I ALSO WILL GET FREE HD PACKAGE RENEWED EVERY OTHER 6 MONTHS.

YOU TOO CAN GET ALL THESE DISCOUNTS, SOMETIMES EVEN MORE THAN I GET!!!



THIS HD DVR WILL BE DELIVERED AND INSTALLED IN YOUR HOUSE UPON ORDERING, DEPENDING ON CURRENT SUPPLIES. 

YOU MAY ALSO BE ELIGIBLE FOR SOME OF THE FOLLOWING DEALS:

* A HD DISH FREE IF YOU DONT ALREADY HAVE ONE! (APPX. A $80 VALUE) 
* THE HD PROGRAMMING PACKAGE FOR $2 A MONTH FOR 6 MONTHS. (APPX. A $90 VALUE)
* FREE HBO/SHOWTIME or STARZ FOR 6 MONTHS (APPX. A $70 VALUE)
* A DISCOUNTED NFL PACKAGE (A $200 OR MORE VALUE)



THE COUPON IS GUARANTEED, IF IT DOESNT WORK FOR YOU, MONEY BACK. WE ARE TITANIUM POWERSELLERS AND PREMERE SQUARETRADE MEMBERS.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The coupons are nothing more then a scam....

Very similar to... "I have the information to get things from Wholesale, for $4 instead of $500"

DirecTV does not have a "coupon" system for their offers.
If you qualify for an offer... you can simply call... no need to "pay" for a coupon.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

I agree with earl. All they are doing is telling you something that you can find out from these boards. When you "win" the auction, they will send you an e-mail that they probably cut & pasted from this board telling you who to call & what to say to get a free (or near free) HR20.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

I sell coupons for $265 that tell you if Earl is right or not! :-D


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Let's take this to the next level. Send me $X and I'll send you a coupon *for a coupon*:

------------------------

*MY COUPON GIVES YOU THE ABILITY TO AQUIRE A COUPON IN ACCORDANCE WITH THE FOLLOWING INFORMATION SUPPLIED BY THE COUPON ISSUER *:

MY COUPON GIVES YOU THE ABILITY TO IMMEDIATELY AQUIRE A BRAND NEW DIRECTV HIGH DEFINITION DVR HR20-700 FOR AS LITTLE AS $29!

MOST COUPON BUYERS GET THEIR UNIT FOR $99, BUT SOME CAN GET IT FOR $49, OR EVEN 0$ IN SOME INSTANCES. THATS HUGE SAVINGS OFF THE $299 BASE PRICE.

I HAVE POSTED MY PERSONAL BILL! IT SHOWS THE DISCOUNTS EVERYONE CAN GET ON THEIR BILL! REAL SOLID PROOF!

I GET $15 OFF MY BILL PER MONTH FOREVER, FREE SHOWTIME, FREE STARZ.

I ALSO WILL GET FREE HD PACKAGE RENEWED EVERY OTHER 6 MONTHS.

YOU TOO CAN GET ALL THESE DISCOUNTS, SOMETIMES EVEN MORE THAN I GET!!!

THIS HD DVR WILL BE DELIVERED AND INSTALLED IN YOUR HOUSE UPON ORDERING, DEPENDING ON CURRENT SUPPLIES.

YOU MAY ALSO BE ELIGIBLE FOR SOME OF THE FOLLOWING DEALS:

* A HD DISH FREE IF YOU DONT ALREADY HAVE ONE! (APPX. A $80 VALUE) 
* THE HD PROGRAMMING PACKAGE FOR $2 A MONTH FOR 6 MONTHS. (APPX. A $90 VALUE)
* FREE HBO/SHOWTIME or STARZ FOR 6 MONTHS (APPX. A $70 VALUE)
* A DISCOUNTED NFL PACKAGE (A $200 OR MORE VALUE)

THE COUPON IS GUARANTEED, IF IT DOESNT WORK FOR YOU, MONEY BACK. WE ARE TITANIUM POWERSELLERS AND PREMERE SQUARETRADE MEMBERS.

---------------------------

I hope someone doesn't issue a coupon to obtain my coupon!


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

If nothing else everyone should wait for double coupon day!


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

I'm gonna sell a coupon on ebay that has a link to this topic. How much do you think I will get?


----------



## chris_h (Dec 17, 2003)

I can't resist. For $49.95 I will sell you a coupon to get half off on your purchase of a coupon from Bananfish, should you choose to buy his coupon to get a discount on the coupon from ebay. Now, is anyone bold enough to offer a coupon discounting my coupon?


----------



## JohnTivo (Dec 2, 2002)

Though the guy is listing it as a coupon, it is really an eBook detailing how to call and drive D* customer support crazy so they'll give you a good deal.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

A friend of mine purchased this just to see, and all it is is retention's phone number (before it was removed) and specific phrases to use. Kinda useless and silly considering the phone number is no longer valid, and you have to be put on a waiting list to order the receiver. In a conversation with a D* csr recently, she told even told me that one of the supervisors there bought it, printed it, and gave it out to every retention agent at that call center. And somehow, the guy is still selling them.


----------



## eletrick (Feb 15, 2007)

The listings are under this "Directv Hr20-700 Hd Tivo Hdtv Direct Tv Coupon".

I have bought it, and I can say it works. If you are an exsisting customer, in good standing, you will save money and get some kind of deal on the HD-DVR, keep in mind Joe Anyone, can get one from them for 199.00.

I HAVE THE INFOMATION, if allowed by the Mods here, I will gladly post it for everyone to see. Or you can pm me, and I will forward it to you for free.

What these guys are doing is selling a Haggle Guide and a back door unlisted number to DTV. In my eye's selling this to someone is just plain stealing from the public.

Mod's let me know, or email me!

Cheers!


----------



## eletrick (Feb 15, 2007)

NEW DIRECTV HR20-700 HD DVR HIGH DEF DIRECT TV COUPON

The people selling this stuff, after searching yahoo for it, and finding this post, put the word "new" in front of the add.

I just had an idea, if I paid for this item, and its not copy righted, then I can list it here. If the mod's put it, I was wrong, enjoy the free information:

HERE IT IS: 
First off you need to call a "Special" number at Directv the number is
1-800-824-9081

Ask for the "Retention Department", tell them your friend got an HD DVR for
49.99 (149.99 less the 100.00 off), they can do this with credits and a
2year contract. While this is going on, tell them you can get the DVR from 
Dish network for free after there 200.00 credit. Before the end of the call, tell
them you looked into dish and local cable, and ask what can you do to keep 
me as a customer. You will get a deal, see the email the other auctions are
selling below:

SEE BELOW: (actual email you get after paying them)


If you follow these instructions EXACTLY as I lay them out you will get this
Fantastic Deal of a HR20-700 for $199 (plus tax and shipping) and FREE
Installation. You might get Lucky and get it for a Final Price of $99 Thats
Only If you Follow my instructions exactly!!
It has worked Flawlessly for ALL of my customers and it will work for you
also!!
Most importantly YOU Must be a Current Directv subscriber, they will not
give this offer to New subscribers.
Ok Here we go....

First off you need to call a "Special" number at Directv the number is
1-800-824-9081

This is the Key to the Whole Deal, it is an special unpublished number.

After you get through to the operator and he/she says how can I help you ?
You then Say..
"Hi I'm calling because I really Love your service and I was looking to get
a HR20-700, I have heard that there is a special deal of $199 For a New
HD-DVR
I really want a HD-DVR and Id rather not go back to my Cable Service, Can
I get this offer ?"

They will then probably put you on hold for a few minutes, when they come
back the will more than likely tell you that the Deal is $299 Minus a $100
retention credit making it $199. (Note you must sign a new 2 year agreement,
this is no problem because All customers must agree to this if you were
getting any new equipment. Also ALL New customers must agree to a 2 year
contract to get any level of service. This new 2 year agreement started in
August 2005)

At this point YOU MUST Say this EXACTLY as I have printed...

Say that your "Friend just got it for $99 the other day,

"He got it for $199 and he got a $100 Retention Credit Applied to his Bill
making it $99,"
This is the Deal I want to get, can I please have it also ?"

You then Say that ...

"I have been a Very Good customer and you really want to stay with Directv
but I feel you should get this Deal Also. I have been offered Deals from my
Local Cable company BUT I want to stay with Directv".

At this Point as long as you have Followed My instructions they Most Likely
will Offer you the Deal of $299 with a $200 or $199 with a $100 CREDIT
applied to your Bill when you install the reciever making it $199 or $99.00
depending how good of a customer you have been

If you DO Not Get this Offer be very Nice and say Thanks but no thanks and
Hang up, Re-call them right away, You will get a different CSR and start it
all over again. It usually takes at least 2 tries to get this deal, some
people have had to try up to 4 times to get it. Do not give Up, you Will get
it, Usually on the 2nd try.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

eletrick said:


> NEW DIRECTV HR20-700 HD DVR HIGH DEF DIRECT TV COUPON
> 
> The people selling this stuff, after searching yahoo for it, and finding this post, put the word "new" in front of the add.
> 
> ...


You can't even get through at that number anymore without a PIN. It just routes you back to the regular D* number.


----------



## eletrick (Feb 15, 2007)

If you hit zero, it will give you an operator. Or if you just hang on. Or you can call the regular DTV number and ask for the retension department.

Current offer to ask for

10.00 off your bill for 12 months or
20 off for 6 months
anyone can get a HD-DVR for 199.00 just ask,
better, deal if you have neg skills (and A List Cust, Helps)
free HD for 12 months
free upgraded dish installed for HD
credits for additional recievers

They will not offer these, you have to ask.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

eletrick said:


> If you hit zero, it will give you an operator. Or if you just hang on. Or you can call the regular DTV number and ask for the retension department.


When you hit zero or hang on the line, it reroutes you to the regular customer service department. There is absolutely no advantage to calling that "special number."


----------



## eletrick (Feb 15, 2007)

It worked fine for me, normal csr answered, and I asked for the retension dept., and they transfered me.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

what is the latest best deal. As an A list customer premier since forever, I could get ONE HD receiver free, install free, and a second HD DVR for 299$, with 20$ off for six months. I soft of wanted 199$, plus the 20$ off,

anyone get anything good lately, so I know there is something out there to keep trying for?


----------



## gregor1 (Sep 19, 2000)

Yesterday, I called the DTV number listed on the preferred/special member card that they sent to us awhile back. I told them that the HDMI connection on my HD TiVo is not working and that the HDMI port is bad. He said that if the HDMI port is bad then they'll have to send out a new HD DVR and proceeded to write-up the order. After he told me that they were sending out the HR20-700, I made sure that he was including a new dish, multiswitches, etc foe the install. I didn't push for any discounts as I am ok with only paying the $20 shipping charge. Total time on the phone was 10 minutes or less. We are on the "A" list and have had Platinum and sports packages for a long time.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

So, yesterday I got the hookup. This was for a friend, but I had been trying a while.

Free HD receiver (no rebate, just no charge. 14.99$ shipping)
HD DVR H20-700, 199$, this is a charge, with no rebate. (19.99$ shipping - why differant?)
Free install, free 5LNB dish, free 5x8 multiswitch to enable all rooms now, plus the new two boxes.
Six months of 20$ off the bill, 120$ total
Six monhts of FREE HD subscription, 60$, 

so, HD DVR almost free, with 180$ in savings,

HERE IS THE KICKER THOUGH! Install isn't till 3/22/07

WHAT IS UP WITH [email protected]!?


----------

